# Snuggly hedgies?



## hufflepuffer (Jan 13, 2015)

My hedgehog, Gilbert, gets very squirmy if I just hold him in my lap but as soon as I press him up against my face he snuggles in and goes to sleep. My first hedgehog was not like this and I know they're not usually affectionate, so I'm curious if anyone else's hedgie like this?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

My little boy snuggles up to my neck! Once he accidentally discovered my neck the loves snuggling and falling asleep there!


----------



## jillianesiems (Jun 30, 2017)

My two year old hedgie loooves to snuggle. Sometimes he gets panicked at night and is restless and all I need to do is hold him and he sleeps there all night


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

My Charlie likes to find any nook and cranny he can find to snuggle up in. Elbows, necks, underarms, nothing is safe from him. He's also a particularly sharp hedgie so it's quite unfortunate. I don't know if he's seeking to cuddle or trying to hide. 

But my first hedgehog, Hazel, was not like that. I could not get her to sit still ever. Even to cuddle. She would never sit still.


----------

